
This is why I don't like autofill in web forms - sergiotapia
https://twitter.com/anttiviljami/status/816585860661518336
======
RodericDay
I'm not sure I understand.

Does Chrome store your e-mail and address data for easy access in any website?
So, if I go to amazon.com and put in all of my information, it stores it in
some generic place rather than only amazon.com.

And then, if I go to smallgameshop.com, it offers to automatically fill out
fields like Address and E-mail based on the info I provided to Amazon?

This is a problem here because said info fields are hidden so I actually don't
know what I am auto-filling.

I don't think Firefox allows me to save a generic address/credit card/phone
number to be used across all websites.

